# Weird chickens



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

So i thought i would try the PDZ on their poop boards so i could scoop the poop like a cat box.Now they wont go on their roost bars that have it underneath it.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

What pigeon fanciers do is use a spare amount of powdered floor treatment, brush it around the floor so it coats it and gets in cracks and crevices. There shouldn't be any airborne or excess on the floor when done. After I clean a coop, and before I lay down a thick layer of shavings, I have brushed some around the coop under the roosts where droppings fall. I pick up under roosts every morning just because I don't like odors and dirty chicken feet. It also allows me to see the condition of droppings so I can see if there are any digestive problems occurring.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

An alternative I have used is a product called "stay-dry"....mechanics use it on floors to absorb oil and grease....its the very same thing as kitty litter......ground up clay.

I don't use it anymore because my coops all have bare ground as a floor now. What I do for that is spread a layer of hay straw and rake it out every week,..it then goes to my compost pile...very good fertilizer and the smell in the chicken house is nill if you sweep it out every week.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My goal is that when i scoop the poop out everyday that i don't use $40 worth of shavings a month.I don't have issues with smell because it is removed everyday.
I need a product that is sift-able and the chickens wont eat it.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

O wonder if sand would be an option for you


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I tried sand in their dust bathing area last year and they ate it.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Nm, I think it is ok if they eat the sand, It works as grit in their systems. It won't hurt them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think they will eat all the sand away. If they eat it, it must have some mineral in it. I think what I would try is using the PDZ and cover it with whatever your using, and use less and less "hiding" the pdz every day.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Our coop has a dirt floor that we rake the poo out daily. When we deep clean, I put garden lime and DE under the roost and cover with sand. I haven't had any problems with flies or odors until the scaley leg mites moved in. I suspect that they came from mice that came in or from other wild fowl in the woods.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm, chickens are just silly.

Pick up a couple of the silly chickens, and place them on the perch over the PDZ.

Hopefully they will figure out it doesn't kill them. 

I don't Remember it taking my chickens too long to figure out that the white PDZ wouldn't kill them


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Talk about weird. I bought this horse sweetfeed that turned out to be pellets, not whole grain. But it's 10% fat for my skinny chickens. They would not touch them. Hubby tried for a week and no one would eat them. So I took a quart and added water and the mash disappears very quickly LOL. In fact my 3 skinnies in one pen were sacking it down. Especially my faverolle who had the swollen face and was tubed for a week and put back. In fact she finished the bowl and I gave her more. Her face was full of mush. Now I'm so glad a bit of water makes a world of difference. Weird chickens.


----------

